# Jacked up jack plates



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I also have a Bob's with a 90 2s and love it. I couldn't imagine having a flats boat without one. As for going lighter there are a 1000 ways to take pounds off my boat and the most obvious is on the front of me.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I run a Bob's hydraulic. I wouldn't build a high performance flats boat without one.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

They seem nice, a little pricey for a new company though.  IMHO. Atlas is $400 less...


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2012)

How long before that actuator needs to be replaced? The Engineer involved in their design stated that the Die cast Frame was very nice, but their use of a Lenco actuator just makes it a POS.

Tom knows! As a lot of others. 

*Atlas Mico Jacker or Bob's


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I actually own an older Tom C jack plate that utilizes the same Lenco principle as the Jacked up plate. On their website they claim that the actuator has a warranty of 12 months from purchase. I would be very careful with this. If they force the purchaser to go through Lenco for a new actuator then Im 100% positive that Lenco will tell you to pound sand when they ask you about the application. Been there, done that. That being said, after hours of trials and fabrication, I finally have a plate that works the way it is supposed to . My next will be an atlas. Cheaper, better quality and design IMHO.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The jacked up plate is bad ass. Ryan has one (High and Dry) on his copperhead. He loves it. I'm thinking about putting one of those on my Copperhead.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Let me clarify. Before i moved (3 months ago), i was next door neighbors to the owner of jacked up.
It is a very high quality unit, and he has spent alot of time and r&d finding all the right parts/processes to make his product superior, and i believe it is. For those of you worried about the lenco actuators:
You are more than welcome to have to mount a hydraulic pump somewhere in the boat, lines etc. and when that breaks good luck finding someone to change a seal or pump body or solenoid...
And yes, Since we all live in Stuart (boat building capitol of the world imo), Rich Devito of Lenco marine just so happens to be in the same area. And yes, Jacked up is working with Lenco, and their warranty still stands if its on a jackplate, since they are under an agreement/contract of sorts.

Hope this helps.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Good info Cut on the warranty. I was just going by my personal experience dealing with Lenco. The minute I mentioned the use, my stupidity, they immediately would not offer a replacement just a reconditioned at a lower rate. I must have bad luck with my Lenco XD because the ones on my trim tabs work flawless. I'm on my second for the jack plate, and I'm only lifting a 25. I must have it fixed by now. No issues..


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Kevin of Jacked Up Jack Plates is the man. Super cool dude to talk fishing with. He really knows his shit.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I've been eye-balling one of those units for a couple years. Eventhough the atlas is cheaper...I can't seem to take my eye off the Jacked-up. Mel had one on a Cayenne he had some months ago at his shop. That thing was soooooo sweet!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Great report cut runner!

I OWN this product and have it on my Copperhead for the past year.  It performs very well in all applications.  It is super light, etec runs more fuel efficient, stays on plane at lower speeds, and the boat gets super skinny.  I dont sell them nor get any commission. Just a review of a GREAT product.  In addition to its performance, Kevin (Owner of Jacked Up)  is very knowledgeable and can answer any question you may have. The product is very light weight, anodized, and strong. The style of fishing that I do, I could not see my boat without the JackedUp Jackplate.  Mine is set up with the blinker style up and down button and works well.  The product is simple, light, strong, and reliable.  

Side note. There are some nutty people that have no idea what they are talking about and there experience is based on opinion and they know who they are. I have used and pushed the limits of this product and would not have stated the above if I did not have first hand experience. 

Good luck in tricking out your skiff. Any questions feel free to write or PM me.


----------



## runyowell (Oct 5, 2011)

Transom height needs are important, the Jacked Up is tall, requiring 16", and would not fit my skiff.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

they all have there pros and cons.

they all work. they all break after time.

i would much rather deal with a electric actuator than a hydraulic pump give out seal leak or line bust. 

there is a few places who can repair hydraulic motors and seals in martin/st lucie county. you just gotta know where to go. But you have to take all that nonsense out of your boat to get it fixed... 

For those who haven't a clue but think they know.... if you tried atlas or jacked up... you will love the jacked up and pay the extra 400 bucks.


----------

